# Catfishing in Medina



## derekbonzo (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello all,

Recently moved from Columbus to Medina and am looking for some decent bodies of water or creeks to catfish once in a while. I am used to fishing out of the scioto river pulling in 20-30" channel and flathead cats! Any input would be great! Thank you all


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Chippawa lake, I've had some fun nights catching a good number of cats, nothing huge but 16-24in range. Used to night fish at spencer lake in the 90's, not sure how it is now but those are two spots near you to check out.


----------



## derekbonzo (Feb 12, 2019)

Awesome I will check them out once I get settled in town! I appreciate it!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you steelhead fish? Rocky rivers not far from you and is a great spot and smallmouth action there in the spring time too.


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Lake Medina is another one that is fun for cats, plenty of shore fishing available and much better if you have a kayak to lug back.
RJ


----------



## derekbonzo (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't steelhead fish, but I may take a crack at it this year after some research!

I will also check out lake Medina as well, it would be about 5 minutes from where I am moving to. How big do the Cats get in Lake medina and what species?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Lake Medina - decent catfish population with pretty solid size. Lots of vegetation but you can use a big slip float to keep your rig over the weeds. Done well with live gills or creek chubs that can be caught right behind the lake in the Rocky River. The lake also has a solid crappie and bass population. Some say there are walleye still in the lake from previous stockings. Some perch and bluegills too.

Spencer Lake - Spencer lake used to be one of my favorite lakes but experienced a horrible fish kill within the last decade and I don't think it's been the same since. Still some big catfish swimming around but not as plentiful as maybe they once were. Crappies seem to be stunted and bass here hit or miss I think. The catfish bite used to be lights out on that lake. Man those were good times.

Hinkley Lake/Judges Lake/Ledge Lake - These 3 lakes are part of the Cleveland Metro Parks. They all hold catfish but I think Hinkley would be your best bet for size. They also stock these 3 lakes with rainbows a couple times a year. Before you dip your toes in the steelhead fishing realm, catch a few of these trout then imagine that on steroids. Beautiful lakes nonetheless to enjoy a day fishing.

Chippewa Lake - As mentioned above it's a good one. I personally never tried catfishing there but heard others say it's pretty good! The lake also has a nice crappie, bass, and recent saugeye stocking that can draw your attention. However, in the summer the lake gets bruised up pretty bad by pleasure boaters. The no horsepower limit kind of adds to it.

Also the Rocky River is a great fishery. Not sure on catfish around the Medina parts but you can find some smallmouth bass here and there and in late spring you may get a surprise steelhead. 

Good luck!


----------



## eboutdoors78 (Dec 16, 2020)

Go up to Lake Erie for channel cats would be my advice


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Chippewa Lake is good for catfish and Lake Medina as well but don't think you can fish it at night. Another good park for trout is the Buckeye Woods.....Rich


----------



## RJDowm (Feb 1, 2021)

Sandusky bay


----------

